# New dog, agression issues with people...



## rblanshan (Jun 23, 2011)

Just thought I would share an experience we had tonight as it is a good example of what's been going on with Irsa. My oldest daughter has been at her dad's since July 1st, I picked her up tonight and brought her home. I specifically told her to not go up to the dog as I wanted to make sure Irsa remembered her. When we walked in the door, Irsa was in her kennel, so I put my stuff away, took my shoes off, ect. During this whole period of time, Irsa started barking at my oldest. Keep in mind, my oldest was with me when I picked Irsa up and was home for over a week with Irsa before leaving. So Irsa is in her kennel, barking, the hair on her back standing up. I told her "Nein" very firmly and loudly, she reacted for a few seconds, then started barking again. I said "Platz", again firmly and loudly...again she reacted for a few seconds and then started barking again. This whole time, the hair on her back was standing up. Finally I got my shoes off and went to the kennel and she calmed down. I had my oldest put a treat in her hand, let Irsa smell it from the kennel, and then let her out. She ate the treat out of my daughters hand, and was just fine. I firmly believe a lot of this is because she has only been with us for 3 weeks. She does follow my commands, though times I have to say it 4 times...so she obviously doesn't see me as her leader to always listen to...only when she feels like it.

We start basic obedience training in 11 days. The trainer will also be able to work on other issues with me. So please, do not tell me that I don't have control over my dog, or any other negativity, as I am doing the best I can. I took her for walk this evening, played in the yard and did obedience training (not back to back). This is my first GSD and so I am learning. Any advice on how to establish that she must listen to be would be greatly appreciated. I do make her sit before I feed her, let her out or throw the ball, ect. however I am going to make sure I have her to this EVERY time. I also read in a thread about making eye contact, and I think I will try that as well. So please, no negativity, I am very willing to do whatever I need to do, just need to know WHAT to do.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

How old is Irsa?

That is not aggression it is fearful behavior. You cannot just give a command and expect it to be followed. You have to work on the behavior. NILF (nothing in life is free) training is a great way to establish rules and yourself as "pack leader"


----------



## rblanshan (Jun 23, 2011)

She is 1.5 yrs. old. I thought it was more fearful, that she went from a house with lots of dogs and a single older lady as the leader, to a house where she's the only dog and a house full of people. So how do I show her there is nothing to be fearful (and is a lot of this just going to take time for her to settle in?) and how do I teach her not to react so much to people I invite in...ESPECIALLY kids? I talked to her previous owner who breeds and is highly involved in Sch. so I know she was well taken care of prior to me getting her. In fact, they wanted to train her in Sch. and breed her if all of her tests came back good and she titled, but she was never really into Sch. so we got her. Point is, she never reacted like this before, which leads me to believe she is scared and I still need to prove that I am the one in charge. I walk her daily, but rarely run into anyone else...so I think I will drive over the the neighborhood next door that has tons of walking trails with other people/dogs constantly out. Again, I am going to start training...but with all the experience on here, I would love other suggestions. Also, how do I react when she acts like this? Normally I have her on a leash and when she reacts negatively to a stranger, I do a quick tug on the leash, tell her no and tell her to sit. However, this must not be working...so what is a more appropriate "harsh no"? Some say put them in the kennel, others say not to. So any direction would be appreciated.


----------



## rblanshan (Jun 23, 2011)

I should state that the trainer we will be seeing is familiar with Irsa and has met her many times. He will also come to my house, so hopefully he will pick up on the difference between her now and then and offer some good advice.


----------



## rblanshan (Jun 23, 2011)

So I took her outside to go potty, and I told her to sit before letting her come back in. I told her over and over...not constantly. She would look at me, then walk away. After a few minutes, I went inside, but made her stay outside...because she hadn't sat yet. I cleaned the kitchen table, which she can see me doing from outside. I went back out, asked her to sit a few times, which she didn't...so I came back in and putzed in the kitchen for another minute. (She can still see me.) Went back outside, told her to sit and after the second time she sat...I praised her, and let her inside. I am assuming that this is along the lines of what I need to do?


----------



## rblanshan (Jun 23, 2011)

I kind of thought I would have gotten a few suggestions by now, but the situation has changed. I found out she is heartworm positive. We are taking her in for treatment on Wed. The 1 positive thing I can think of is that because she has to be quiet for a while, I can have her in her kennel while having kids and other people over. The kids can feed her treats to show her that they are not a threat. It gives her time to become familiar with our house and the people in our lives. I also talked to the previous owner, Irsa lived in a house with other dogs, some older. She had no problem with strangers in the house, but I wonder if it's because the older "pack leader" dog was giving of the "it's ok" vibes, so she didn't feel threatened. Now, she is in a house where she needs to learn my signals...which just takes time. Also, my house is the 3rd home she has had in her 1.5 yrs, which can't be easy on her. Hopefully, during her heartworm treatment and HAVING to be calm, which means anytime someone comes over (for the most part..depending on who) she will be in her kennel...she can learn my signals and watch and observe whats going on and get comfortable. I will also continue NILF, which I think would be fantastic way of establishing me as the leader. Any other suggestions on how to make her comfortable and establish myself as the "leader" would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'll throw in my 2 cents, and sort of on the same path of your thinking..If she came from a home with lots of other dogs, she probably was comfortable with them, and was confident because THEY were confident. 

Now, being an only dog, she has no other dog to feed off of, so it does sound like she isnt very confident with her surroundings.

As for the crate thing, doesn't surprise me, ALOT of dogs do not want to be bothered at all while in their crate, it's their 'safe haven', and I'm not sure I'd feed treats thru kennel wires by kids, look at this way, she's cornered and can't get away..so this might make her feel threatened...

As for refusing to sit, when you command her, put a leash on her, she may just not "know" what sit even means..lure her with a treat into a sit position. You should say the command only ONCE, because repeating it, can be 'nagging'...

I'd carry treats everywhere with me, treat her for good behaviors, always. 

As for getting her used to the people in the house, I'm not sure I'd use small kids as guinea pigs, a bite can happen sooooo fast, especially with a fearful dog...Anyone coming in, have them totally ignore her, as in she does not exist, toss her treats.

A good way to bond, feed her meals by hand I see she is HW+ so yes you'll have to keep her toned down, but you can still work with her when it's quiet around and no big distractions

Good luck with her


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Even though the heartworm treatment will require her to rest, you are going to need to keep working on this issue or it could crop up again (and maybe worse) when she is feeling 100%.

You are saying commands way too many times and she is learning she can ignore you and there are no consequences. Either she doesn't know it or she doesn't feel she has to listen to you. Start over training her as if she were a puppy and teach her what you want and praise her a lot.


----------



## rblanshan (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks guys, I should stress, Irsa was in her kennel, my daughter on the other side of the room when she stood up in her kennel, barking..hair on her back standing up. What I was thinking of doing, is having friends over from time to time, and bring their kids over but leave Irsa in her kennel the WHOLE time. Irsa's kennel is in the living room, so she would be able to see the kids run around the whole house...going upstairs, coming back down stairs, in the kitchen for a snack, ect. I can definitely ask the kids to stay aways from the kennel if I feel Irsa is upset, if she seems to be calm, then they can play in the living room as well. I won't have them feed her treats, good point about kennel being her space and no one needs to invade her space, even with treats. I am not talking about having kids over all the time, but over a couple times a week for a few hours. I have 3 young kids who will want to have friends over for years to come, so I really have to work on this. My thought was if they were over a little bit a time, and she were in her kennel observing everything, but safe...it might be a good way to show her that kids are safe and fun. Maybe on their way our, I could give them a treat to place on the coffee table (3 ft. from her kennel), so once they leave and I let her out, she gets the treats. 

I agree on the only having to tell her No once before she does it. I have treats close by and she sits immediately with a treat in my hand, I am just working on getting her to sit immediately when I don't have a treat. It dawned on me that I should only have to tell her once (just like my kids), so if she doesn't do it the first time, I go outside (or inside) for about a minute, then try it again.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

What are the ages of your kids? Do you feel she is untrustworthy around them? I am not understanding why she isn't free in the house. Not being negative, just curious. At 1.5 she is still a puppy even though she doesn't look like one. 
Good luck with making her a family member.


----------



## rblanshan (Jun 23, 2011)

She is free in the house. My kids are 5, 6 and 9. The only time she is not free is when I have others come in the house, and then I put her on her leash because she is growling, barking..and I just don't trust her off the leash. I was coming into the house from picking up my 9 year old daughter where she had been at her dad's the last few weeks, when Irsa started barking. She was in her kennel because we had been out of the house. She is hearworm positive (just found out yesterday, devestated!), so while undergoing treatment, she will have to be kept calmed. I thought this would be an ideal time to have a my friend & her 3 sons (ages 2, 5 and 9) come over a couple times a week so that Irsa can get used to other children being in the house and the noises, ect. that they make. Similar to taking her to a playground with kids and watching the kids. This way she sees me relaxed and calm, my children relaxed and calm and hopefully get more comfortable with children....all while being in her kennel so she can see everything, but is confined.


----------



## rblanshan (Jun 23, 2011)

I should make it clear, my friend and her kids came over for an hour or so last week, and they way Irsa seemed focused on her 5 yr. old son, made me uncomfortable. Irsa was on her leash the whole time they were here, with me holding the end. She has also been on guard with strangers in the house, again, I keep her on the leash with me on the other end.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

If you have kids over, don't have them racing around, making alot of noise, this could amp her up...If they are quiet, just hanging out, that would be better.

Some dogs just aren't great with kids they aren't familiar with,,it's that eye level thing, they view them more as 'littermates' vs little adults..

If you don't like the way she's 'eyeing' a kid, go with your gut, your probably right,

How is she with your other kids?? And is ok now with your 9 year old??


----------



## rblanshan (Jun 23, 2011)

She is fantastic with my kids. She is doing much better about not jumping on them or "mouthing" them when they are playing. My 9 yr old came into the room last night, and Irsa growled at her. I immediately told her no, put her in her kennel and made sure I talked to my daughter, put my arm around her, ect. so that Irsa could see there was nothing to worry about. I then let her out, while holding her collar, and had my 9 yr. old give her a treat. Irsa went up and licked her, and today has actually followed my 9 yr. old around the house, similar to following me around. So, it seems this is more of an issue of getting used to kids rather then not liking them. I have made her sit for everything the last 2 days and she is responding faster. 

Good point on asking the kids to be quiet..will do that as well!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I think your probably right, alot of dogs just can't figure kids out, especially if they really haven't been around them..I'm glad she's better with your older daughter and that's great she's good with the other two..keep doing what your doing..


----------

